# railroad oddities...



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I enjoy browsing through old train pictures, and as I come across them I'll post some of the more unusual ones here... 

(Argentina)


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Sort of a shay...


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Salt train...










Bunch of little locos...


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Don't make any sudden stops with this engine!


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Cool little cranes... 



















Today...










Old crane ad...


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Gypsum factory...









Bridge in a gypsum quarry...


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Now that's a tiny tender... 










Got the guys together for s group shot...










Today...










Still haven't found what climbed that grade...


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Giddyup...


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

These people actually *did* things...









Anybody wanna buy some hay?...










Mixed use train...


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

First class comfort in 1908...










Track inspection car ~1920...










Streamliner 1938...


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Gasoline powered rail vehicle...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I like the sail-powered cars.

Makes sense that these would be on a track along an ocean or such. The track would run parallel to the coastline. The prevailing ocean breeze would be perpendicular to the coastline. That puts the car's sailplan on a "beam reach" ... the fastest point of sail with quite a bit of available power/thrust.

I've sailed 3-wheel "land yachts" somewhat similar to these (though no rails). We used to "clock 'em" with a van following ... easily got up to 40+ mph. I'll bet the rail/sail versions moved right along on a windy ocean-breeze day. Looks like fun!

TJ


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Narragansett Pier RR. Evans Auto Railer switcher c 1940









Parked beside the Wakefield Branch Company in Wakefild RI
(it had become it's main freight customer), this little engine moved items along the 8 mile track. Steels wheels could lift allowing this engine to drive on local roads. NPRR sent it back to the manufacturer in 1941.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Jack,

Is that along the (now defunct) RR line that's occupied by the nice bike path that starts at the Kingston RR station and goes southeast from there ... through Wakefield, and under Rt 1 ???

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Greg ... oh, no ... your pics disappeared for some reason ... on my end, at least ...


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes TJ, 
Here's the Peacedale depot 1977. It has been restored and now houses the offices of a local construction company.









#11 At the time Dave C was the engineer, I was friendly with him way back when. He had a hard to pronouce last name so he went by Dave Choo-choo








Ask anyone in Wakefield where's choo-choo and they know who you're talking about. Benefits of a small town. 

btw, The sign on Rt 1 was stolen...


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Hey Greg ... oh, no ... your pics disappeared for some reason ... on my end, at least ...


Hey tj, 

They're still there on mine. Found another little crane pic...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Jack,

Thanks! We took the kids bike riding on the rail-trail a couple of times last summer, and we stopped to admire the old train station. First time I'm seeing that old photo of it, though ... great nostalgia!

I read up on the rail history, following your post ... about half way down the link ...

http://southcountybikepath.org/?page_id=8

Greg -- all pics back OK on my end.

TJ


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Yucatan...


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Darjeeling railway... it's *not* a model...it's *real*. (1944)










Some serious switchbacks...


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

10 1/4 inch gauge railway...


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Great collection---thank you for sharing it!


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

How about the Lartigue Monorail in Ireland?










They built a replica of the locomotive and cars to run today, but the locomotive is powered by a diesel engine and not steam (looks like the steamer though)


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

It even had a *curved* turntable... 










Here's the modern diesel one that runs today...





 
More detail on the engine and tender...


----------

